
8 Startup Insights Inspired By The Mega Mind of Seth Godin - adityakothadiya
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6582/8-Startup-Insights-Inspired-By-The-Mega-Mind-of-Seth-Godin.aspx
======
fallentimes
Mega Mind? Seriously?

If they want to fully "diggify" the title it should read:

 _"8 Incredible Startup Secrets from the Mega Mind of Marketing God Seth
Godin"_

The worst part is: the article had some decent points - the title just takes a
lot away.

~~~
greyman
It has some decent points, but anyway, I still not "get" Seth Godin..really, I
saw a lot of his blog articles being heavily linked, but I never ever saw any
really good insight from him. Please enlighten me what so special about that
guy.

~~~
Alex3917
Seth's job, in his own words, is to remind you of things you already know.
It's hard to explain why people love Seth so much. All I can really do is
point you to some of his best stuff.

* This Is Broken: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4101280286098310645>

* Hard Work: <http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/69/sgodin.html>

* All his books, especially All Marketers are Liars, Permission Marketing, and Free Prize Inside.

* His best blog posts are collected in the book Small Is The New Big. I love all of Seth's vintage stuff, but my personal favorite is probably his post Clean Fire Trucks: [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/12/clean_firetr...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/12/clean_firetruck.html)

------
th0ma5
have a notable bald head graphic?

~~~
dshah
I agree with the notable graphic part, but I don't think it has to be a bald-
head.

